# How did your team do this weekend?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Woohooo!!! The Saints won BIG! The game was so much fun. I'm concerned about special teams and defense, but man, the offense was hot! My man Shockey got 2 TDs. Look out Philly fans...coming for you next weekend!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

*My new team, the AZ Cardinals lost in the last few minutes plus my back up team, the Texans lost. *
*I'm rethinking my new team.*

*I've always enjoyed the chant for the Jets....*
*J E T S JETS JETS JETS!!!!*
*and I do find their new QB attractive*
*and I'm sure they will be on TV more than my current team choices*
*and who really chooses the Cardinals as their team?*
*PLUS they won today (against my back-up Texans)*
*Sooooooo, *

*J E T S*
*JETS JETS JETS!!*
:cheer2:lane:


*Beverly*


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

*Kim,*

*Good luck next week! I only wish Vick was playing so I could be cheering against him!*

*Beverly*

*J E T S JETS JETS JETS!!!!*


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

BeverlyA said:


> *Kim,*
> 
> *Good luck next week! I only wish Vick was playing so I could be cheering against him!*
> 
> ...


LOL...me too! The last time I remember the Saints playing against Vick, we won handily.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My Team Rocked! well at least at the end when it counted. You could tell the announcers were a little at loss early in the game as to what to say besides "Tom Terrific." LOL But he's back. Go Pats.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My team *ROCKS*


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

irnfit said:


> My team *ROCKS*


I have their defense in my fantasy football league...if nothing else, I hope the defense is stellar.

Oh, and I have Melissa's boyfriend, Tony Romo. Man, did he put up some numbers for me!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beverly, Go Jets? :fish:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Leeann, 2 TDs this weekend from:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Leeann, 2 TDs this weekend from:


 How could you not love football with men like this on the field??? HOT!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

*Oh I luuuuuuv this thread this weekend!!!*

*First of all my #1 back up team, the Cardinals won and their QB, Kurt Warner had a record setting day with 24 of 26 passes completed.*

*Next, my #2 back up team, the Texans won! Yeah!*

*Then, the Nawlins Saints beat the team whose name I shall not mention, and badly! Yeah!!!*

*But the best was the fabulous win of my J E T S over those stinky Pats! WOOO HOOO!!!!*

*Okay, I realize I'm getting pretty carried away, but I KNOW there's not a chance in :evil: that all 3 of my teams will win at the same time again!!!*
*Sooo, YEAH!!!!! Go TEAMS! J E T S JETS JETS JETS!!!!*

*Michele, I'm counting on you to help me out since I'm a first year fan!*

*Now where can I find an incredibly hot picture of Mr. Sanchez? :cheer2:*


*Beverly*


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

How's this?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow! The boys in black are 7-0! Can't even tell you how much fun the games are this season...the Dome is rockin and it is LOUD. Who Dat & GEAUX SAINTS!!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Go Vikes!!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Verrrrry impressive for sure, but did you happen to see my QB??????

:amen:

*J E T S JETS JETS JETS!!!!!*

Beverly


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay Debbie! Watching them play reminds me of watching them play about twenty years ago on Sunday afternoons at my grandparents house, what an exciting unbelievable team. I haven't given a crap in years...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Pics from MNF.

Tailgating 









Pre-Game









Post-Game









Random brass band playing in the street after the game


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

What neat pictures Kim! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

woohoooo!!! Saints are 8-0! Black and Gold Superbowl!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice win today for your "Santo's" Kim! I think you're right, you WILL be superbowl bound!

Beverly


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

trueblue said:


> woohoooo!!! Saints are 8-0! Black and Gold Superbowl!!


You guys are scaring me this year!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ohhhhh, Leeann...don't we have a date tomorrow night?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Ohhhhh, Leeann...don't we have a date tomorrow night?


LOL Kim yes we do, it is going to be an interesting game you guys are looking reeeaaallly good this year.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

A win (finally) for GANG GREEN

_J E T S.....JETS, JETS, JETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

:rockon::rockon: Who Dat, baby! Sorry, Leeann, but there was no stopping my boys last night...what a game!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kim, that darn fleur de lis of yours skewered tom terrific last night!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OK...hum "Let it Snow," but sing Twelve NO, Twelve NO, Twelve NO! Woooo...WHO DAT, baby!

Do you think Santos is the most chilled out puppy ever? He sat on my lap for the entire game. There was some serious yelling going on, and he never flinched. That's my lil who dat pup for sure!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Kim, I thought for sure it was the end of the run for your Santos, but Breesy pulled it out! Amazing! I would of hated to see them lose to the Red Skins if they were going to lose.

My Cards had a good game last night, and hoping Mr. Sanchez is able to play next Sunday! :cheer2:

Beverly


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

BeverlyA said:


> Kim, I thought for sure it was the end of the run for your Santos, but Breesy pulled it out! Amazing! I would of hated to see them lose to the Red Skins if they were going to lose.
> 
> My Cards had a good game last night, and hoping Mr. Sanchez is able to play next Sunday! :cheer2:
> 
> Beverly


The Cards definitely helped US out last night by giving the Vikings another loss.

GEAUX SAINTS!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

PATS  

If someone has to take over the legacy Kim, I am glad it is such a deserving team.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Best. Day. Ever. WHO DAT!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Today was PAINFUL!!!!!!!! P A I N F U L

Ouch Romo OUCH

I did think this was funny after the game.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Well Kim, your Saints really took care of my Cards this week. I guess that was pretty much expected. :hail:

I can't believe my J E T S JETS JETS JETS made it! Things could be getting interesting.....

Beverly


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

GO VIKES!!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Debbie, we 'bout to have a throw down!

WHO DAT!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

WHO DAT!! Black and Gold Superbowl is reality, and man, was last night fun! Here's a video of the crowd after the game winning field goal. Sorry it's jumpy, but I couldn't contain myself 

Oh, and the original Pants on the Ground guy was in my section...he was funny, but had a Vikings hat on. Sucked to be him...


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

It was a great game. I am very sad the Vikes lost, but I do think the best team won the game. Good luck in the Superbowl!!!


----------

